# Rotfedern züchten



## HinnerkThun (30. Dezember 2016)

Moin, moin,
ich hatte da mal eine Idee,|kopfkrat meint ihr man könnte Rotfedern in einem großen Aquarium vermehren? ( Das Aquarium ist 1m Breit, Tief und Lang) Also ich dachte man könnte vll 4-5 relativ große Rotfedern in das Aquarium zu setzen, und viel Pflanzenkram reinschmeißen.
meint ihr das könnte klappen? Hat das vielleicht auch schon mal wer so oder etwas anders ausprobiert und Erfolg/Misserfolg gehabt?
Und wenn die wirklich Eier legen und da Larven schlüpfen(und der Dottersack weggefressen ist), was fressen die denn?

Danke im voraus für antworten


----------



## gründler (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Rotfedern züchten*

Im Aq keine Ahnung,wenn stell es draussen hin zum April Mai,stell es halbschattig und füll nur max 30cm Wasser rein kurz vor dem Ablaichen.Pflanzen oder Laichbürsten Wolle etc.sollte drin sein.

Nach dem Ablaichen die Elterntiere raus,wenn die Larven ihren Dottersack verbraucht haben musst du mit Kleinstlebewesen füttern.

Aber ich erzähl dir gerad wie das im Teich gemacht wird,also flache Zuchtteiche,ob das im Aq geht weiß ich nicht.

|wavey:


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Rotfedern züchten*

Vergiss es, Rotaugen sind Schwarmlaicher und 4-5 Fische sind kein Schwarm, zudem wird auch das Becken für solche Experimente zu klein sein.
Son Aquarium auf optimale Laichvorausetzungen und dannach noch Aufzucht zu trimmen ist echter Expertenstuff, dürfte deine technischen und fachlichen Vorausetzungen weit übersteigen!
Wie ich mitbekommen habe, hast du ja einen Haufen Pläne bezüglich Fischhaltung, Gewässergestaltung und immer wieder auch Zucht.
Zumindest ist ein Aquarium schon richtig um erste Erfahrungen zu sammeln und sich mit der Materie Fisch und Lebensbedingungen auch theoretisch auseinander zu setzen.
Lernen heißt es dann!
Nur einfacher ist es jedoch zunächst Warmwasserfische zu halten (und zu züchten!) als unsere 
Einheimischen.

Jürgen

P.S.:wie alt bist du eigentlich?


----------



## HinnerkThun (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Rotfedern züchten*

hm.., gut das sie Schwarmlaicher sind habe ich nicht gewusst, und ich bin 14, ja mir ist bewusst jetzt das so jung bin etc. etc. etc., aber das sind nur Ideen und durch diese Forum erhoffe ich mir antworten auf meine Fragen oder Verbesserungen dieser Ideen. 
Ähm und was für eine Wassertemperatur brauchen Rotfedern zum laichen?

Hinnerk


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Rotfedern züchten*

Genau das Problem bei der Haltung und Zucht unserer Kaltwasserfische sprichst du gerade an, nämlich die Wassertemperaturen!
Es ist denen in unseren Wohnungen einfach zu warm.
Technisch ist es nämlich viel Aufwändiger Wasser zu kühlen (und teurer) als zu heitzen, oder auch nur mit normaler Raumtemperatur zu fahren.
Bei Rotfedern würde ich mal schätzen, dass die ab 10Grad Wassertemperatur loslegen können, wobei aber die Tageslichtdauer das Startsignal gibt.
Die Laichen erst wenn die Brut auch genug Plankton vorfindet und dies ist eben von der Tageslichtdauer geregelt!
Allgemein kann (sollte) man ohnehin nur wärmeliebende Arten im Aquarium halten, den meisten einheimischen Fischen geht es nur temporär gut in unseren Aquarien.

Jürgen


----------



## HinnerkThun (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Rotfedern züchten*

hm, das Aquarium könnte ich ja draußen stehen lassen, außerdem habe ich mich mal erkundigt und es hieß das der Laich sehr viel Sauerstoff braucht und einen Filter um die "Reste" zu entfernen, ich denke dann kommt man an Filter um Pumpe nicht vorbei?
Und da es Schwarmlaicher sind, bräuchte man ja einen Schwarm, wie viele Fische wären denn so ein "Schwarm" und müssen die gleich groß seien?

Hinnerk


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Rotfedern züchten*

Wenn du ernsthaft mit Aquaristik beginnen möchtest, empfehle ich das ein oder andere Buch für Anfänger mal zu lesen, oder und in Aquaristikforen zu lesen.
Über die beliebten Ostafrikanischen Buntbarsche könne ich auch speziell beraten, aber nicht hier im Thread.
Bist du schon im Besitz des Aquariums oder ist dies noch Kopfgeburt?
Nach dem Maß 1m in jede Richtung,wie du schreibst, wäre dies ein satter Kubikmeter Wasser?
Ich gehe aber mal von einem typischen 1m Aquarium aus, welches ohnehin recht klein ist 
und die möglichen "Insassen" in Zahl und Größe begrenzt!

Jürgen


----------



## Sneep (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Rotfedern züchten*

Hallo Leute,

das Ganze hatten wir doch schon mal vor ca. 2 Jahren, da war er auch schon 14.

Der kleine Hinnerk sitzt zu Hause mit einer schönen Flasche Bier und einer guten Zigarre und lacht sich schlapp über uns.

Unser Hinnerk ist ganz neu im Board, ist sehr aktiv, hat aber nur ein Thema. Alle Themen sind so  aufgebaut, dass etwas furchtbar Schlimmes  dabei heraus kommen muss. Da fühlt sich jeder angesprochen. Wenn das Interesse nachlässt, legt er eine Schippe nach. Bei seinem Bach gibt es im Hauptgewässer Forellen, im kleinen Nebenbach von 1m Breite und 20 cm Tiefe aber Barsche und Rotaugen. 
Das hatte ich anders in Erinnerung.

Wer weiter seine Fragen beantworten möchte, soll es machen. Ich werde meine Zeit damit nicht weiter vergeuden.
Veräppeln kann ich mich zur Not auch selber.

SNEEP


----------



## fordfan1 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Rotfedern züchten*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> das Ganze hatten wir doch schon mal vor ca. 2 Jahren, da war er auch schon 14.
> 
> ...





Wollte grade das gleiche schreiben,zwei Dumme und ein Gedankengang...


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Rotfedern züchten*

Ein besserer Platz als "draußen" für ein solches Aquarium ist ein unbeheitzter Kellerraum, Schuppen, Garage o.ähnliches, sollte natürlich frostfrei sein.
Jetzt gerade im "draußen", hättest du einen Eisblock mit deinen Fischen drin!
Du kannst ja in dein Becken mal 5 kleine Rotfedern einsetzen und mal eine Zeit halten.
Allerdings sollten diese möglichst unter 10cm sein.
Eine dichte Bepflanzung mögen sie und es sollte insgesammt nicht zu hell eingerichtet sein,
also dunkler Bodengrund.
Je heller das Becken ist desto weniger Färbung zeigen die Fische.
Aber von Züchten kann da keine Rede sein!
Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Fische in dieser Größe, wie es ihnen in dem kleinen Behältnis zuzumuten ist, noch gar nicht im laichfähigen Alter sind!
Mach dir mal Gedanken wie du die Jungfische in den ersten Wochen füttern würdest, da reicht kein eingestreutes Fertigfutter aus der Dose?

Jürgen

P.S. :  ihr meint, dass ist ein Troll?
Ich glaube es ist wirklich ein 14 Jähriger Bengel mit Langeweile und viel Fischfantasie!
Und das hier gefällt mir jedenfalls besser als seine anderen Projekte, wie die Bachverschönerung z.B..
Aber bin dennoch raus hier, hab alles gesagt


----------



## HinnerkThun (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotfedern züchten*

Falls das noch wer liest/antwortet.

Weiß wer ob die Larven zu beginn am  Gewässer Grund oder im Freiwasser sich aufhalten?

Eine (konstruktive) Antwort wäre nett, aber nach dem Kommentar von Sneep kommt wahrscheinlich eh nicht mehr...


----------



## phirania (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotfedern züchten*

Lesen und antworten wird man hier  bestimmt noch.
Aber Rotaugen wirst du im Aquarium nicht züchten können.


----------



## Mitschman (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotfedern züchten*



HinnerkThun schrieb:


> Falls das noch wer liest/antwortet ...


Du hast dich nun selbst verraten: Wenn du wirklich 14 wärst, dann würdest du um 22:51 Uhr bereits seit einer Stunde schlafen.


----------



## nostradamus (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotfedern züchten*



Mitschman schrieb:


> Du hast dich nun selbst verraten: Wenn du wirklich 14 wärst, dann würdest du um 22:51 Uhr bereits seit einer Stunde schlafen.



der ist gut #6


----------



## lute (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotfedern züchten*

Also fassen wir mal zusammen. 
Dein bekannter hat einen bach ohne forellen. Darum möchtest du in deinem weiher forellen züchten, damit ihr den bach mit diesen besetzen könnt. Die schleien und karpfen sind schließlich auf mysteriöse art und weise verschwunden und ein weiher ohne fisch, dass geht natürlich nicht.
Außerdem möchtest du rotfedern in einem 100x100x100 aquarium züchten, damit die forellen was zum fressen haben. Mit deinen 14 lebensjahren, kannst du dir natürlich keine pellets leisten.
 Da der bach für forellen ungeeignet ist, willst du diesen umbauen und künstliche hotspots anlegen. 

Sehr interessant das ganze.


----------



## HinnerkThun (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotfedern züchten*

ah ja,
1.Ja mein bekannter hat einen Bach ohne Forellen, darum will ich aber keine Regenbogenforellen groß züchten um sie da reinsetzen (eventuell weil mans nicht darf).
2. In dem einen sind alle weg, nur ziemlich viele und ich meinte einen anderen (Dringnage) Teich/Weiher.
3.Die Rotfedern sind eigt. als Köderfische (zum angeln) gedacht...
4. Will ich den Bach nicht Künstlich "umbauen" sondern natürlich, damit dort sich Forellen von alleine ansiedeln, aber wenn man nicht vernünftig liest...


----------



## HinnerkThun (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotfedern züchten*



Mitschman schrieb:


> Du hast dich nun selbst verraten: Wenn du wirklich 14 wärst, dann würdest du um 22:51 Uhr bereits seit einer Stunde schlafen.



Achja stimmt das wird's sein eigt. bin ich 80, und weiß es nur nicht...


----------



## Matrix85 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rotfedern züchten*

Um Rotaugen als köderfisch zu verwenden muss man sie nicht züchten. Nimm dir eine Stippe, eine Dose Maden und ein Kilo  Rotaugenfutter. Dann kannst du dir ein Vorrat an Köderfischen zulegen. Die frierst du dann ein . Dann hast du immer welche .


----------

